# I've Made A Wax!



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Afternoon Chaps.

Today I had a little go at mixing up my own wax. I was suprised at how fairly simple it was, and can't wait to give it a go tommorow.

I used a mixture of Swissvax Onyx, CG Wet Mirror Finish, and Collinite. I was a bit confused whether to include WMF or not, as it isn't a paste wax, or infact a wax, but I thought i'd see what results I could get if I included it.

So. This is how I did it.

Firstly, gathered all the waxes. A large tub, a smaller tub, a smaller smaller tub to keep it in. Oh, and an old fork and spoon.










Then. Put a teaspoon of each product into the smaller tub.










Then. Fill up the kettle, then pour boiling water into the large tub.










Then. Put the smaller tub containing the waxes into the water, being VERY careful not to get the water into the wax.










Now, wait for the wax to be nearly all melted into a sort of melted paste, about the thickness of a normal polish.

A handy tip is to not use all of the boiling water, and make a cuppa whilst you wait for it to melt 










Much better.

Now, take the smaller tub with the melted wax in and place it on the side (you can put a towel or something underneath to stop it slipping) And mix it until smooth, with no lumps etc.










Then.

Pour your mixture into the smaller smaller tub. Then pop it in the fridge for a few hours.

:thumb:

Mine has just gone into the fridge i'll get some pics of it in a few hours.

Its called.

*Wetmirrocollinionyx* 

Cheers,

Gaz


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i can see you out selling pauls waxes with that mate


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

sounds interesting, look forward to seeing the results


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Not saying that you dont know what your doing but how do you know that certain chemicals in one product will react with the other and cause your clearcoat to strip or hellish to work with, (or great)? Thats an expensine mixture there. I wonder how the best of everything will turn out? Get some pannels done on your motor lol
You may of created an new type of cleaner wax/sealant wheel sealer and shampoo in one lol


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

All the potection of the colli, plus the looks of the WMF and the grace of onyx  the perfect wax :thumb: 

looks strange but im sure it will work out good, o and that T looks just right


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ermmm, yeah. Nice mug...:thumb: :lol:


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice!
Of course, *this thread is useless without AFTER PICS*

Jonnie5 your comment reminds me of a recent Simpsons where Lisa teaches
Mr Burns about environmentalism and he goes off and creates "Lisa's Super Slurry"...
That episode just killed me!


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

It looks like baby food :lol:

Are you going to do a scrap panel test???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2007)

I wonder if the WMF will stop it hardening. I've often thought about doing this, but never been bored enough.
You might start a new trend if it works.


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I wonder if the WMF will stop it hardening. I've often thought about doing this, but never been bored enough.
> You might start a new trend if it works.


Could you then not reduce it like you would a suace for your tea


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

190Evoluzione said:


> Jonnie5 your comment reminds me of a recent Simpsons where Lisa teaches
> Mr Burns about environmentalism and he goes off and creates "Lisa's Super Slurry"...
> That episode just killed me!


LOL love that one too - shine on you crazy diamond!

Gaz, just don't put your tea in the fridge and drink the liquid wax!

Looks good - get some pics up!


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Fair play to you dude for having a go!
If you see 'good' results I can see this catching on!...
I'm sure many are intereted on your results that includes me.....:thumb:


----------



## willcarsrule (Aug 27, 2007)

looks good, I will have to try some hm creationso nf my owbn


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

There's a very long thread over at Autopia on mixing waxes like this. The thread starter went with a P21S / Megs #16 mix initially. Didn't have time to read it all, but one guy I remember had his ****tail go mouldy.

**edit**
Found it: http://autopia.org/forum/detailing-product-discussion/49008-new-p16s-carnauba.html


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

Your mum's gonna kill you for the mess in the Kitchen!


----------



## Calgarydetail (Aug 27, 2007)

im curious to see how it turns out. I know a couple people who have mixed there own waxes but never that combo. please dont forget after pics


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Just in case this turns out to be a winner ( now would'nt that be something )I hope you have kept a note of the exact ingredients! Can't wait for the photos


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

13 yr old, did you have to get supervision when using the kettle?:lol: :lol: 

Sorry mate, couldn't resist.:thumb:


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Errmmm, let me put it this way, you'll only do it once.

Your more likely to end up with the worst characteristics of each


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

You just boiled the solvents out of the wax, will it still cure.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

he never boiled the ingredients did he? he just melted and mixed them


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Having played around with some Megs #16 some time ago I decided against doing any more home brews.

I was fed up with the effort required for #16 and played around with various products mixing to try to sofener it up.

I hope this works for you Gaz.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

What no 'here's one I prepared earlier?'

Interesting experiment for sure, keen to see how this pans out. What are you testing it on, scrap panel or......the Picasso?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Has anyone read through the Autopia thread to see what the actual result was? There's too much american over-enthusiasm and exclamation marks for me to be bothered to read it all. It hurts my head.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

*double post*


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

drpellypo said:


> Has anyone read through the Autopia thread to see what the actual result was? There's too much american over-enthusiasm and exclamation marks for me to be bothered to read it all. It hurts my head.


ok ive finished reading it, there are a few pics of the p21s and the #16 mixed

-quoted - Ok, these pics are the best I can do. It is night time and there is barely any light. My White never looked so wet!










also apparently it was easier to remove than the #16 but slightly harder than the p21s, so it met in the middle compared with the individual results

heres a blend of 40% #16, 40% S100, 20% Nattys










which is apparently still very good and beading really well after 2 weeks still and very very slickly


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Waste of perfectly good Onyx IMO, you must get too much pocket money !


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Rich said:


> Waste of perfectly good Onyx IMO, you must get too much pocket money !


gaz only used a teaspoon of wax, so its not that bad


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

drpellypo said:


> There's too much american over-enthusiasm and exclamation marks for me to be bothered to read it all. It hurts my head.


:lol:

That sums it up so good!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Look forward to seeing the results Gaz!


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

And you take the **** out of PMVGavin and his transit... :lol:

You are mad to try it IMO


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL, Gaz, check out the Rubbish Boy post on wax/LSP. It gets a bit more scientific! Top marks for giving it a go, though. You will find that remelting an existing wax will change its consistency from soft to hard, tho', so don't *ahem* experiment with too much of your wax. It is often best left in its natural state.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> You will find that remelting an existing wax will change its consistency from soft to hard, tho'...


Apart from that, is it possible to achieve a wax superior to the sum of the waxes used, or is this process fundamentally flawed?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Car Key said:


> Apart from that, is it possible to achieve a wax superior to the sum of the waxes used, or is this process fundamentally flawed?


It is fundamentally flawed, sadly.

Much of a wax comes from the manufacturing process, the way in which waxes are melted and cooled gives them certain qualities and attributes. Also, mixing waxes together means you may be mixing different types of solvent or other ingredients together that may or may not be compatible. It might work, like you can make a ****tail by throwing lots of spirits and fruit juice in a bowl and hoping for the best, but the chances are it will be no better than the best wax of the buhch - and indeed probably a lot worse. Are you increasing carnauba content? No. Are you improving the performance of the solvent by forcing it to dissolve an unknown blend of ingredients that the original chemists had passed over? No. Are you adding ingredients together in different ratios that may or may not work when resolidified as a whole? Yes.

A better idea is to find the best wax you can, then try and improve it. I suppose this is the idea of polycharging. But you can't just add, say, extra carnauba, and hope it all works. Wax recipes only work when the ingredients are in harmony - like you can't make a supercake by adding more and more flour. At some point it becomes a brick  And by melting and cooling the wax, you will be playing with it quite considerably. Try melting some wax on a stove and then letting it cool again. It may change texture and consistency dramatically.

All the best
DF


----------



## jimjon (Mar 30, 2007)

it looks terribly good fun tho and must smell lovely :lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

so if i wanted to make my own, by getting a wax, and trying to add more carnauba, how would i go about mixing it, in a way that wouldnt effect the waxes properties, would i still need to melt it


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, it would need to be remelted. Carnauba is only able to be mixed when nice and liquid.

As I said tho', you won't have much luck with adding it to production waxes. It will kill the original wax pretty quickly in terms of being a nice usable wax


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Gaz goes mad in the kitchen :lol:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> so if i wanted to make my own, by getting a wax, and trying to add more carnauba, how would i go about mixing it, in a way that wouldnt effect the waxes properties, would i still need to melt it


As Dodo Factory said, you'll have to melt the donor wax and the raw wax, raw carnauba is actually as hard as concrete. You would also need to keep heat applied for a lot longer than gaz did. Just leaving in hot water doesn't work, the water will cool down too quick before the carnauba would have a chance to melt properly.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Where is Gaz anyway, I'm dying to see if this works or not


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

I have had one success with mixing my own stuff, but it's for a plastic/rubber trim spray rather than a wax, and consisted of:

*750ml of Astonish tyre dressing - this is more a plastic cleaner than a black dressing, it doesn't really black tyres, just cleans them so they look new, and the lsp in it only lasts 48 hours on trim (95p, comes with a good quality spray bottle)
*200ml of water-based shoe polish/dye - to take them back to black (6 for a quid from poundshop)
*20ml Victoria Concours - the reasoning being it's safe on trim, but using on textured trim means huge wastage - so hopefully this would add some protection...
*1 tablespoon of emulsifier, although I suppose you may get it to work with a drop of shampoo, depends how good it is.

I put the wax in a metal tin, melted it on the BBQ, mixed the Astonish with the shoe polish and added the emulsifier to the wax, stirred the two together gradually and then poured the lot back into the spray bottle, wrapped in in towels so it would cool slowly and kept shaking it as it cooled.

Resulted in an Astonish ing (sorry, I'll get my coat) WO-WO trim detailer that lasts ~3 weeks, it even sprays better out of the bottle than the original stuff
Works out at less than £1.20 for a litre.

I've currently got 4 litres made up I like it that much.
For some reason it also makes lightly tinted windows come up like perfect mirrors.

However, that's water based stuff with a lot of solvents - whereas waxes tend to have low solvent contents and their cooling is controlled to prevent it crystallising.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

PhillipM said:


> **20ml Victoria Concours - the reasoning being it's safe on trim, but using on textured trim means huge wastage - so hopefully this would add some protection...*


Strange, I have found the opposite, it leaves the dreaded white residue on my textured trim


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Do you buff it off straight after putting it on?


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, I never do more than 2 panels at a time. I thought being a wax it would be ok but now of course I know there are far more ingredients in a pot of "wax"!


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

I've always found it fine on trim, regularly use it on door/window seals etc with no trouble, wipe on, buff straight off, it's fine.


----------



## Jonnio (Apr 2, 2007)

Wheres this Frankenwax then?!


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

I have had no problems using it on smooth shiny plastics, rubber etc just on the dull, textured ones (unpainted wing mirror's/ mudflaps). Only thing I can suggest is that I am not removing all the residue from the tiny troughs. I just use CG trim gel now.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

You can try a bit of this if I can find a sample bottle.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

look forward to the results Gaz, it reminds me of blackadder....lol

Blackadder: 
Now, look, Percy, I don't mean to be pedantic or anything, but the color of gold... is gold. That's why it's called gold. What YOU have discovered, if it has a name, is some... Green.

Lord Percy Percy: 
[removes lump of Green from pot] Oh, Edmund... can it be true? That I hold here, in my mortal hand, a nugget of purest Green?


----------



## racefilm (Jun 21, 2007)

Stick a wick in it and call it a candle!


----------



## ron231 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Strange, I have found the opposite, it leaves the dreaded white residue on my textured trim


I agree, it is the one thing I do not like about it actually.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I applaud you for doing this Gaz, but I really can't quite understand what you are trying to achieve. Surely companies have invested time and capital into the development of their waxes that cannot be reproduced at home without knowledge of the product or it's chemical properties. 

For me it's a bit like - well, I really love a full roast dinner and I also really like a good Indian meal but having both on the same plate doesn't really go. 

Well done for trying.


----------



## emmanuelv (Aug 2, 2007)

Any news on the RESULTS ?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

emmanuelv said:


> Any news on the RESULTS ?


Come on Gaz...


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Gaz appears to be missing in action. Maybe he's tried his concoction on his mums Picasso and stripped the paint and is now pedalling on his bike as fast as his wee legs will take him to some remote location in the North of Scotland. Keep your eyes peeled for a shiny BMX coming your way.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Could be taking _just a little longer _than is the norm to buff off.......


----------



## emmanuelv (Aug 2, 2007)

I guess the mixture evolved into some form of elementary life


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

^^Oh no, you mean there's a Gaz2....that would be too much!!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Or maybe there was late night raid on the fridge by a family member that ended in an unfortunate sandwich filling related incident....

C'mon Gaz, when do the field trials begin?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry guys havn't had chance to test it out, will try it this afternoon


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

:thumb: all joking aside, I'm looking forward to seeing how this works out.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looking forward to seeing the results gaz


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

7 bloody pages and no after pics?
_*COME ON!!!!*_


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

any updates yet?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry guys didn't get chance today!!! I will do it as soon as possible. Sorry guys!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I can't believe I have just read 7 pages of dribble to find out it hasn't even ended up in comedy disaster. Thats 3 minutes of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

i must have my settings different as ive only got 4 pages loL! 
seems gaz's excitment has wained after dodo'd comments maybe??


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Come on Gaz - I'm still waiting for the BANG when the wax makes contact with the car.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

maybe you should start with hair gel Gaz. Mix a bit of 'out of bed look' with 'messed up and ruffled' (or whatever they are called nowadays.) You could create some zainy hair styles.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

any updates yet?


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

He's in A&E due to a wax-related-incident...


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

drpellypo said:


> maybe you should start with hair gel Gaz. Mix a bit of 'out of bed look' with 'messed up and ruffled' (or whatever they are called nowadays.) You could create some zainy hair styles.


 I think Gaz has discovered 'girls', hence the delay, so yeah, a hair gel mix is more likely to see fruition now..


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Personally I think it's gone so hard you need to spread it on with a knife.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

or 'buff' it off with with a chisel...........


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

I did that once, had some epoxy hardener left over and thought, hmm wonder if this'll work, mixed it with some autobalm and applied it to some aluminium machinings I'd done, took me 2 hours to buff it off.

Still hasn't worn off though :lol:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Is it time to start making false bookings?? lol

Still waiting...Si


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Come on Gaz, show us the results :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Ah, but Gaz's mum has got her new car booked in for the full works on Saturday, so it could get an outing then :thumb:

Gaz - Good luck if you use it, hope it works well mate :thumb:

Mum - don't watch....
Dad - keep a belt sander and some tins of black paint handy in case of 'product removal difficulties'


----------



## Mildsteven (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

any updates yet gaz


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

I reckon it's unscrewed the lid of the jar and he's still trying to get it out from under the cupboard without it biting him.


----------



## spectrum (Mar 6, 2007)

c-mon the wait is killing us!!!!!!


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

He used his wax on the recent detail of his mum's new car

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=43891


----------

